# update on the ferret twins



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

keep forgetting to make an update for these two angels (little devils) 

Halo is now 100% bright eyed and bog brush tailed, turns out that her lump was just an abscess and i was just panicking bout nothing (as usual). Fable is well, Fable. 
been eyeing 2 neutered hobs for re-homing near me, and beginning to think the girls might like some 'boyfriends'  or they might just eat them alive lol.

any-ways here's some photos


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi ~ thanks for the photo's ~ Halo and Fable are lovely jills. You could take in the two neutered hobs, as they would get on well with your jills. On the other hand though, I am not sure how long you have had your jills and they might be best left together as they are so well settled.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pretty little girls.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting their pics, they are so sweet


----------

